# Carroll Dividing Head came my way gratis



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2014)

A retired machinist on the east coast crated this up and shipped it off to me last week. I've never used a dividing head but since receiving it some ideas are floating around my head. It came with a tailstock, too.

I haven't got a clue exactly how the gears for the table drive work and I doubt I'll ever utilize that feature of this thing. The gears don't look like they've had much use.










My mill is an Enco 1525 8x36" table. I added the 4" column riser from Grizzly for added spindle-to-table distance. Its a good mill.


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Dutch (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for the picture! Looks like I'm lacking the most important part of the table drive. 

Dutch


----------



## Charley Davidson (Apr 14, 2014)

Dude, that is a great gift. I was unaware that these could be setup to coincide with the table feed. I wish you hadn't posted this cause now I gotta have one.


----------



## chuckorlando (Apr 14, 2014)

Man them things are cool. I used one for the first time last week to run flutes up a tool handle. I want one of them in a bad way. ahaha. I never new they could hook to the feed like that. Thats pretty slick right there


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 14, 2014)

It looks like a Brown & Sharpe #2 dividing head to me. There's manual in the download area.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/vbdownloads.php?do=download&downloadid=1384


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 14, 2014)

Rather than BS2 being the manufacturer, i believe that BS2 is the size, which B&S standardized.


----------



## OldMachinist (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes I should have said Brown & Sharpe type dividing head. It likely is a modern copy of the original Brown & Sharpe head. Unthreading the chuck and measuring the mounting threads would determine that. Original B&S heads had a 2-1/4 x 4.5 threads per inch mount. Modern copies have a 2-1/4-8 thread.


----------

